# Akbar bragg :)



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Tonight at showmanship class Akbar did so well on the go around and stacking, I'm so proud of him! He pulled right into the leash, we're teaching this right now, and acted like he new what he was doing.







My friend is doing great with him!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok brag brag brag,,))) here ya are training him,,mmmm does this mean he'll be all trained when I get him? LMBO


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey that is great! SO I guess he was not screaming at being away from Mom???


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Diane, You can't have him
















Kathy, Sadly he did scream a little........LOL We're workin on it!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

But it sounds like he is getting better!


----------

